

The Shocking Savagery of America’s Early History - gruseom
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/The-Shocking-Savagery-of-Americas-Early-History-192122641.html?c=y&story=fullstory

======
coldtea
Well, that's nothing compared to the shocking savagery of America's later
history. From the KKK and Jim Crow laws, to constant wars, to dropping two
a-bombs to civilian towns, to overtopping legitimate democratic governments,
to medical experiments on unsuspecting latin americans (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guatemala_syphilis_experiment> ), toto agent
Orange, to international murders, to self-righteous global-cop self-appointed
role, the list goes on and on...

------
cpleppert
"We will even find important interludes of peaceful exchange and adaptation
between natives and newcomers. The historical challenge is to find the ebb of
conflict as well as the flow. The full story demands subtlety as well as
drama."[1]

[1] [http://www.newrepublic.com/article/112309/savage-new-
world-b...](http://www.newrepublic.com/article/112309/savage-new-world-
barbarous-years-bernard-bailyn#)

------
a_bonobo
Forgive me, it has been years since I've read Zinn's A People's History Of
America, but as far as I remember Zinn described the early settlers in exactly
the same light as OP's link does. Or am I remembering the book wrongly?

